#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Van PC naar PA: de kwalitatief beste manier

## 4AC

Een goedenavond,

Excuseer mij als dit topic ietwat veel aansluit bij al openstaande.
Juist, ik ben dus op zoek naar de kwalitatief beste manier om een computer aan te sluiten op een PA. En voor dat laatste nemen we voor het gemak maar de tulp-ingang van een willekeurig mengpaneel.
Puur en alleen voor muziek trouwens. Geen opnames of iets dergelijks.

Een eis is dat de manier van aansluiten moet gaan via USB of mini-jack, zodat vrijwel elke pc aangesloten kan worden. Om een mogelijk lang verhaal kort te maken, ik zoek eigenlijk een Behringer UCA-ding of Maya44usb-ding :Big Grin: 

Alleen dan een flinke stap hoger qua kwaliteit.
Formaat maakt weinig uit, maar als het een groot ding wordt liefst 19". Sterker nog, als het gewoon een 19" apparaat zou zijn dan een fragiel klein kastje... Beter!
Prijs hoef ik me weinig druk om te maken, ik wil nu gewoon even inventariseren wat er is.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Waveform

> Een goedenavond,
> 
> Excuseer mij als dit topic ietwat veel aansluit bij al openstaande.
> Juist, ik ben dus op zoek naar de kwalitatief beste manier om een computer aan te sluiten op een PA. En voor dat laatste nemen we voor het gemak maar de tulp-ingang van een willekeurig mengpaneel.
> 
> Een eis is dat de manier van aansluiten moet gaan via USB of mini-jack, zodat vrijwel elke pc aangesloten kan worden. Om een mogelijk lang verhaal kort te maken, ik zoek eigenlijk een Behringer UCA-ding of Maya44usb-ding
> 
> Alleen dan een flinke stap hoger qua kwaliteit.
> Formaat maakt weinig uit, maar als het een groot ding wordt liefst 19". Sterker nog, als het gewoon een 19" apparaat zou zijn dan een fragiel klein kastje... Beter!
> ...



Je bent het beste af met een DAC (Digital-Analog Converter). "Cambridge DAC Magic" is een zeer goed toestel hiervoor. Een "Apogee Duet" is ook een perfecte oplossing.


Edit: Als je naar 19" toestellen gaat kijken, kom je meestal uit bij dure toestellen met zeer veel inputs en outputs. Een Apogee Rosetta zou nog wel gaan, maar ik vrees dat zoiets nogal heel erg prijzig is.

----------


## moderator

Lexicon maakt nette geluidskaartjes, USB in, jack en/of xlr uit. 
In de maand februari een productie verzorgd samen met Radar ( collega modje hiero) en hij gebruikt zo'n Lexicon kaart.
Ik heb zelf vanuit mijn actieve dj periode nog een maya/gigaport ding.
Een wereld van verschil!
Maya; komt geluid uit, links en rechts niet altijd gelijk.
Lexicon; volledige geluidsspectrum komt beter binnen op de mixer. 

Letterlijk een verademing, tis dat ik niet meer wekelijks een dj klusje doe, anders lag er direct een lexicon kaartje naast m'n macbook.

----------


## 4AC

> Je bent het beste af met een DAC (Digital-Analog Converter). "Cambridge DAC Magic" is een zeer goed toestel hiervoor. Een "Apogee Duet" is ook een perfecte oplossing.
> 
> 
> Edit: Als je naar 19" toestellen gaat kijken, kom je meestal uit bij dure toestellen met zeer veel inputs en outputs. Een Apogee Rosetta zou nog wel gaan, maar ik vrees dat zoiets nogal heel erg prijzig is.



Bedankt voor de snelle reactie!

En potjandorie die Cambridge zou best wel eens kunnen zijn wat ik zoek! Mooie gebalanceerde uitgangen, simpele en prima behuizing...
Daar ga ik even uitgebreid onderzoek naar doen. Nogmaals bedankt.

De Duet was ik al eerder tegengekomen. Maar wat ik me dan afvraag; hoe kan zo'n klein kastje (of beter: groot uitgevallen volumeknop) nou het geluid zo veel beter maken? Wat zit er dan in hemelsnaam in dat apparaat en waarom zit dat al niet standaard in een computer?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Waveform

> Bedankt voor de snelle reactie!
> 
> En potjandorie die Cambridge zou best wel eens kunnen zijn wat ik zoek! Mooie gebalanceerde uitgangen, simpele en prima behuizing...
> Daar ga ik even uitgebreid onderzoek naar doen. Nogmaals bedankt.
> 
> De Duet was ik al eerder tegengekomen. Maar wat ik me dan afvraag; hoe kan zo'n klein kastje (of beter: groot uitgevallen volumeknop) nou het geluid zo veel beter maken? Wat zit er dan in hemelsnaam in dat apparaat en waarom zit dat al niet standaard in een computer?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Pas op, het ziet er int echt groter en robuuster uit dan op de foto. Daarbij zitten de meeste connectors extern wat ruimte bespaart en is het maar een heel simpel toestel. Stereo output en een paar ingangen. De klank uit dat toestelletje is echt vele malen beter dan een 19" Motu. Echte Apogee kwaliteit dus, maar dan in een gebruiksvriendelijk bakje met een mooie volumeknop er op.

Edit: Apogee Duet is Mac-only en werkt ook enkel met Firewire. Niet zo PC-friendly dus  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

> Lexicon maakt nette geluidskaartjes, USB in, jack en/of xlr uit. 
> In de maand februari een productie verzorgd samen met Radar ( collega modje hiero) en hij gebruikt zo'n Lexicon kaart.
> Ik heb zelf vanuit mijn actieve dj periode nog een maya/gigaport ding.
> Een wereld van verschil!
> Maya; komt geluid uit, links en rechts niet altijd gelijk.
> Lexicon; volledige geluidsspectrum komt beter binnen op de mixer. 
> 
> Letterlijk een verademing, tis dat ik niet meer wekelijks een dj klusje doe, anders lag er direct een lexicon kaartje naast m'n macbook.



Ook bedankt voor je snelle reactie!

Oke, Lexicon. Maar dit is in principe toch ook een externe geluidskaart á la Maya?





> Pas op, het ziet er int echt groter en robuuster uit dan op de foto. Daarbij zitten de meeste connectors extern wat ruimte bespaart en is het maar een heel simpel toestel. Stereo output en een paar ingangen. De klank uit dat toestelletje is echt vele malen beter dan een 19" Motu. Echte Apogee kwaliteit dus, maar dan in een gebruiksvriendelijk bakje met een mooie volumeknop er op.
> 
> Edit: Apogee Duet is Mac-only en werkt ook enkel met Firewire. Niet zo PC-friendly dus



Oke, nou dat is dus ook duidelijk. Apogee valt af.

Voorlopig ben ik aardig onder de indruk van de DacMagic. Ik hoop dat ik niet te maken heb met een fragiele hifi-toverdoos. De brochure doet in ieder geval veel beloven! En als ie werkelijk het verschil maakt dat ze zeggen, ben ik blij (en een ruime 300 eurie armer, maar dat valt me alleszins mee).

Mvg,

Teun

Edit: http://www.cambridgeaudio.com/assets..._Nov_09_NL.pdf Brochure...
Edit2: Ik hoop dat ik met die DacMagic een geluidsbestand op de pc van  cd-kwaliteit ook af kan spelen zonder hoorbaar verschil met een  cd-speler.
Dat is toch wel het uiteindelijke doel.
Edit3: Dealer van Cambridge Audio dichtbij gevonden, mij staat dus weer een luistermiddagje te wachten! Leuk! Wel van te voren even bellen of ze het kreng nog hebben staan... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## qvt

RME babyface of fireface UC mischien iets? 

Kwaliteit is top! Driverondersteuning ook.

Babyface is geen 19" en de fireface UC is zo'n halve unit dus daar moet een extra plaatje bij om deze in een rack te monteren.

----------


## e-sonic

wellicht de d-audio

http://www.duran-audio.com/pdfs/down...-Audio_1.2.pdf


heeft trafo gebalanceerde uitgangen, daarnaast ook zeer goede microfooningangen...

en van hollandse bodem..

----------


## Gast1401081

USBPre Microphone Interface for Computer Audio | Sound Devices, LLC ..

----------


## qvt

> USBPre Microphone Interface for Computer Audio | Sound Devices, LLC ..



ongebalanceerd uit helaas..

----------


## djspeakertje

Hmmm, ik zat te denken aan de Burl B2 Bomber DAC, maar die communiceert via S/PDIF of AES... Jammer, want het schijnt een errug goed apparaatje te zijn (wel studiospul, en waarschijnlijk ook erg duur... :Cool: )



Succes met zoeken! Daan

----------


## bones2001

Ik zeg,
Benchmark DAC1-USB
Wordt je echt vrolijk van :Stick Out Tongue: 

DAC1 USB Overview | Benchmark Media Systems, Inc. | USB DAC

----------


## e-sonic

> ongebalanceerd uit helaas..



de TS vroeg ook om de beste manier naar tulp...

Dus symmetrisch valt al af, 

groet van audiopartner e-sonic

----------


## Gast1401081

> ongebalanceerd uit helaas..



sja, als je dat ding nou perse met 60 meter USBkabel en 60m xlr wilt aansluiten..

meestal ligt het ding achterin de mengtafelbak. 
Verder klinkt het als een tierelier, en heb je ook nog een koptelefoon, spdif ( voor de YamahaDigi-fans..) en 2x gebalanceerde mike met phantoom ter beschikking. 

ik ben er erg blij mee.......

----------


## 4AC

Poooeeehhh, jongens, ik kan de reacties amper nog bijhouden! Bedankt hiervoor... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gebalanceerde uitgangen is geen must, maar geniet natuurlijk wel de voorkeur.

Geef me even de tijd om al jullie voorstellen te onderzoeken, haha.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## qvt

> sja, als je dat ding nou perse met 60 meter USBkabel en 60m xlr wilt aansluiten..
> 
> meestal ligt het ding achterin de mengtafelbak. 
> Verder klinkt het als een tierelier, en heb je ook nog een koptelefoon, spdif ( voor de YamahaDigi-fans..) en 2x gebalanceerde mike met phantoom ter beschikking. 
> 
> ik ben er erg blij mee.......



My bad! Ik had er over heen gelezen en gezien de titel had ik geen tulp verwacht  :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

Nogmaals: bedankt voor alle reacties.





> DACMAGIC



Goed, vandaag een bezoekje gebracht aan de dealer van Cambridge Audio te Enschede. Die DacMagic is een bijzonder goed uitziend, degelijk apparaat van een mooi formaat. Helaas heb ik het apparaatje in de winkel niet uit kunnen proberen, maar ben wel uitgenodigd om het apparaat onder borg mee te nemen voor een paar dagen.

Maar ik heb het er in de winkel met de verkoper (uiteraard-) even over gehad. En je kunt je ten zeerste afvragen of zo'n DAC converter á 400 euro nou echt het hoorbare verschil gaat opleveren wat ik er van verwacht. Dit apparaatje is namelijk ontwikkeld voor de echte high-end fanatieke hifi'er. Met een bijpassende geluidsinstallatie waarbij uiteraard elk verschil direct te horen is... (?)

We hebben allemaal wiskunde gehad (neem ik aan) en we weten wat een sinus is (mag ik hopen). De sinus uit een analoog apparaat is een mooi, rond boogje. De sinus uit een apparaat als een computer is meer blokkerig.
Een D/A converter (DAC) probeert die blokkerige sinus zo goed mogelijk naar een mooie ronde analoge sinus om te zetten.
Een goede externe usb/interne pci-pcie geluidskaart doet dit ook!
Wat de verkoper er nog bij zei was dat de ruisfactor van de DacMagic vele malen hoger was, wat een vereiste was voor écht high end hifi (juist).

Voorlopig is mijn mening; die DacMagic is mij te duur als je kijkt wat hij eigenlijk uitvoert. Hier zijn veel goedkopere oplossingen voor, met een eventueel verwaarloosbaar verschil op een PA.





> wellicht de d-audio
> 
> http://www.duran-audio.com/pdfs/down...-Audio_1.2.pdf
> 
> 
> heeft trafo gebalanceerde uitgangen, daarnaast ook zeer goede  microfooningangen...
> 
> en van hollandse bodem..



Dit lijkt me een voorversterker. Niets meer, niets minder.
Geen DA-Converter of geluidskaart, en daarom doet deze verder niets met het digitale signaal uit de computer. Lijkt me meer geschikt voor metingen via de pc. Verder geen W7 compatibiliteit voor contact met pc...





> USBPre Microphone Interface for Computer Audio | Sound  Devices, LLC ..



Dit lijkt voor zover een oplossing. _"Its high-quality, 24-bit audio inputs offer the most direct signal path  into the computer. All analog-to-digital conversion is done outside of  the computer, in the USBPre, for superior audio performance. S/PDIF  coaxial I/O enables direct digital transfers into and out of the  computer."_ Lijkt me wat ik zoek en daar ga ik dus even wat meer onderzoek naar doen. Helaas geen compatibiliteit met W7 64 bit, welke wel de nieuwe standaard wordt. (jaja, de nieuwe windows zal leverbaar worden als 64 bit en 128 bit!) Daarnaast is die ongebalanceerde uit ook wel een beetje een domper.





> Hmmm, ik zat te denken aan de Burl B2 Bomber DAC, maar die communiceert via S/PDIF  of AES... Jammer, want het *schijnt een errug goed apparaatje te zijn*  (wel studiospul, en waarschijnlijk ook erg duur...)
> 
> 
> 
> Succes met zoeken! Daan



Wat is je ervaring met dit apparaat dan?
Ik heb geen dealer voor Nederland kunnen vinden, en dat is toch wel een pré...





> Ik zeg,
> Benchmark DAC1-USB
> Wordt je echt vrolijk van
> 
> DAC1 USB Overview | Benchmark Media Systems, Inc. | USB  DAC



Hier gaat mijn mening over de DacMagic ook op, verwacht ik.
Echter is dit apparaat qua aansluitingen beperkter dan de DacMagic en driemaal prijziger...


Voorlopig blijf ik nog even verder zoeken.
En dan toch naar een apparaat zoals de Lexicon die de Mod voorstelde.
Externe geluidskaart met USB-In en gebalanceerde XLR-Uit.
Moet digitale omzetten naar analoog op vereiste kwaliteit.
Degelijke behuizing, liefst 19".

Allen: bedankt!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## 4AC

Ik lijk een veeleisend type na mijn laatste post, maar kijk dit:
SM Pro Audio: IN5E - USB Audio Interface and Stand Alone Mixer

Iemand ervaring met dit merk of apparaat?
Of beter; doet hij eigenlijk wel wat ik ervan verlang?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Dennis vd Dool

Ik heb hele goede ervaringen met de Arx usb-di. 
Tot op heden "plug and play" bij mij ervaren.
Heeft bij mij ooit een keer nadat mijn presonus-doos het had begeven de show gered. Werkt naar eigen ervaring op OSX en Win.

Linkje!

----------


## 4AC

> Ik heb hele goede ervaringen met de Arx usb-di. 
> Tot op heden "plug and play" bij mij ervaren.
> Heeft bij mij ooit een keer nadat mijn presonus-doos het had begeven de show gered. Werkt naar eigen ervaring op OSX en Win.
> 
> Linkje!



Bedankt voor je reactie!
Ik begrijp dat dit een sommige situaties een handig kastje kan zijn. Maar hij voldoet helaas niet aan mijn eisen:




> Externe geluidskaart met USB-In en gebalanceerde XLR-Uit.
> *Moet digitale omzetten naar analoog op vereiste kwaliteit.*
> Degelijke behuizing, liefst 19".



Dit is -zoals de naam al zegt- een DI die het signaal omzet van USB naar gebalanceerde XLR. En doet daarbij voor zover ik het kan peilen niets met de kwaliteit van het signaal. Zoals DI's dat ook behoren te doen.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

> Nogmaals: bedankt voor alle reacties. 
> 
> Wat is je ervaring met dit apparaat dan?
> Ik heb geen dealer voor Nederland kunnen vinden, en dat is toch wel een pré...
> 
> Voorlopig blijf ik nog even verder zoeken.
> En dan toch naar een apparaat zoals de Lexicon die de Mod voorstelde.
> Externe geluidskaart met USB-In en gebalanceerde XLR-Uit.
> Moet digitale omzetten naar analoog op vereiste kwaliteit.
> ...



 
Schijnt vind ik persoonlijk niet echt een woord dat getuigd van ervaring... :Wink:  
News - Burl B2 Bomber ADC
the sweetest converters i've ever heard... and the tracks to prove it - Gearslutz.com

Maar eigenlijk zoek je dus gewoon een studio kwaliteit ADC? Want externe USB geluidskaarten zijn er genoeg... En "vereiste kwaliteit" is ook smaakafhankelijk...


Daan

----------


## koentjes

> ....Ik begrijp dat dit een sommige situaties een handig kastje kan zijn. Maar hij voldoet helaas niet aan mijn eisen:



dan hebben ze daar ook een variant op hoor....
Audibox pro audio tools from ARX
....beetje verder kijken stond ie onder de andere

----------


## highendsyl

Toch een interessante post. Al lang geen reactie meer.

Ik heb dezelfde behoefte. Eigenlijk:
* vervanger van standaard laptop geluidskaart
* USB
* Graag Phantoom MIC ingang --> tbv meetmicrofoon

Welke heb jij gekozen?

----------


## Bartje2012

wat ik me afvraag is of de TS een digitale crossover gebruikt? is het niet zo dat als je een digitale crossover hebt (24bit geluid geloof ik) dat je met een converter juist weer downgrade in vergelijking met je signaal digitaal houden?
of zie ik hier iets over het hoofd?

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Heb recent van behringer de Behringer Minimon MON800 geprobeerd in een testopstelling en vond dit helemaal zo slecht nog niet ( ivm de prijs). Schijnt dat anderen nog wel eens problemen hebben met ruis, maar dit exemplaar was prima en ruis was niet bijzonder overdreven aanwezig.

Een andere optie zou kunnen zijn Home HIFI. Heb ik op een ander forum wel eens voorbij zien komen. Zelf geen ervaring mee, maar schijnt een prima ding te zijn.

Zo zijn er natuurlijk nog tal van DAC's of andere oplossingen  te noemen die goed zijn, maar dan heb je een idee van mogelijkheden en prijzen.

----------


## paul_ulrix

die behringer is toch maar een line mixer met mic ingang ? geen usb/dac

----------


## 4AC

> Welke heb jij gekozen?



Mijn keuze is gevallen op de eerder genoemde SM Pro Audio, maar deze heb ik nog niet aangeschaft. Voorlopig kak ik nog even door met mijn Soundblaster kaart. En de eerstvolgende keer dat ik weer bij de Duitse webshop kom -die het ding voor een mooie prijs verkoopt- dan  neem ik hem mee. Ik kom er namelijk niet zo vaak en toen ik dit topic opende was ik er pas geleden geweest  :Big Grin: 





> wat ik me afvraag is of de TS een digitale crossover gebruikt?



Voor deze toepassing gebruik ik Crown XTI...





> is het niet zo dat als je een digitale crossover hebt (24bit geluid geloof ik) dat je met een converter juist weer downgrade in vergelijking met je signaal digitaal houden?
> of zie ik hier iets over het hoofd?



Ik hoop dat iemand hier wat meer over kan vertellen, ik heb geen idee.  :Frown: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## 4AC

> die behringer is toch maar een line mixer met mic ingang ? geen usb/dac



Inderdaad! Dus, HR, als jij met dit apparaat een beter geluid uit je laptop weet te krijgen dan ben je knap bezig!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## NesCio01

Kom zomaar dit topic tegen,
d8 dat ik al eens gepost had, maar
dat was wss in een ander topic?

ARX heeft een keurige USB-DI.
Ik gebruik dit ding al een aantal jaren
(heb er nog 1 zonder potmeter) en het werkt
in mijn situatie echt perfect.

Zowel windows als MAC OS herkent het ding direct
(MAC OS eenmalig een keer aanwijzen).

DI werkt op USB in en 2 x gebalanceerde XLR (L+R) uit.
Geluid is altijd schoon, nooit gereutel van de HDD
of de storingen van de hoofdtelf uitgang.




oeps, sorry: lees net dat Dennis er al over poste  :Smile:

----------


## koens

> Kom zomaar dit topic tegen,
> d8 dat ik al eens gepost had, maar
> dat was wss in een ander topic?
> 
> ARX heeft een keurige USB-DI.
> Ik gebruik dit ding al een aantal jaren
> (heb er nog 1 zonder potmeter) en het werkt
> in mijn situatie echt perfect.
> 
> ...



Hoeveel heb je dit betaald?
want het ziet er echt iets uit waar ik in wil investeren...

groetjes

----------


## 4AC

Dit apparaatje zet weliswaar digitaal USB om naar XLR gebalanceerd, maar het dient niet als geluidskaart.

Het zal ongetwijfeld goed werken, maar als je dit aansluit op je laptopje, dan behoudt je zo toch de prutkwaliteit van de ingebouwde geluidskaart?! Of gebeurt er echt iets wonderbaarlijks in dat kleine doosje...

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Tijdje geleden heb ik als tijdelijke oplossing een betere geluidskaart aangeschaft. Een simpel ding van Creative; Xi-Fi XtremeMusic (uch). Die levert al een hoorbaar verschil op met de onboard geluidskaart. Voor mijn laptop heb ik echter nog geen passende oplossing.
Ik zoek dus nog steeds naar een apparaat, liefst in een 19" behuizing, dat twee USB signalen om kan zetten naar gebalanceerd XLR MET een ingebouwde geluidskaart.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Big Bang

> Dit apparaatje zet weliswaar digitaal USB om naar XLR gebalanceerd, maar het dient niet als geluidskaart.



Er zal toch iets van DA conversie in dat ding plaats moeten vinden. In dit geval is dat de enige functie van een geluidskaart die we interessant vinden. Midi e.d. boeit totaal niet in dit geval.  Of doet een geluidskaart nog iets magisch met je digitale signaal????

----------


## 4AC

AD is slechts een conversie van analoog naar digitaal. DA precies andersom.

Zet eens een Maya 44 usb of iets dergelijks tussen je laptop en mixer. Dat is toch een behoorlijk verschil in kwaliteit. Of is dit ook slechts een DA converter? Met bijv. de Maya omzeil je de geluidskaart van je laptop...

Wat MIDI met dit verhaal te maken heeft snap ik niet.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Big Bang

> Of is dit ook slechts een DA converter?



Yep, de kwaliteit van die conversie van digitaal naar analoog (kwaliteit in meerdere opzichten, dus ruis, compressie, latency etc) bepaald de kwaliteit van een geluidskaart. Dat midi refereert naar de volgende definitie van een geluidskaart:





> Een *geluidskaart* (Eng. _soundcard_) is een uitbreidingskaart waarmee een computer hoogwaardig geluid kan produceren en opnemen. Hiertoe beschikt de kaart over een aantal componenten:
> 
> [LIST][*]Digitaal-analoog-omzetter (DA-converter): zet digitaal signaal om in geluid.[*]Analoog-digitaal-omzetter (AD-converter): zet geluid om in digitaal signaal. Dit wordt ook wel _sampling_ genoemd.[*]Synthesizer: maakt weergave van MIDI-informatie mogelijk.[*]Microfoonvoorversterker.[*]Mixer: voor het regelen van de volumes van de verschillende bronnen (microfoon, MIDI, lijningang, WAV-geluid).[/LIST]



Geluidskaart - Wikipedia

----------


## laserguy

> Dit apparaatje zet weliswaar digitaal USB om naar XLR gebalanceerd, maar het dient niet als geluidskaart.



Er staat wel degelijk digitale audio interface op het bakje dus wel degelijk geluidskaart. De USB-poorten van een computer zijn nooit of nergens verbonden met een geluidskaart dus de discussie over het al of niet omzeilen van de interne geluidskaart door via USB te gaan is zinloos: beiden hebben niks met elkaar te maken. Over USB passeert alleen DATA. Elk bakje dat aan de ene kant dus USB in en aan de andere kant geluid uit heeft is dus een onafhankelijke geluidskaart. Laat ons a.u.b. niet gaan twijfelen over feiten a.u.b.!

----------


## NesCio01

Moet me idd aansluiten bij laserguy.
Je haalt je audio rechtstreeks uit USB, dus
buiten je geluidskaart om.

Als je via de USB DI nog steeds een slechte kwaliteit
hebt, dan ligt dat wss aan de kwaliteit van je .mp3?

Importeur voor NL van ARX is www.matchav.nl.

ARX vind je o.a. hier

Van de USB DI zijn 2 versies, 1 met en 1 zonder
volumecontrol (potmeter).

Hier vind je o.a. de prijslijst van ARX.

Verder heb ik m ff getest met m'n windows Lap
en m'n MacBook.
Lappie: enorm verschil tussen hoofdtelf uitgang
of via USB DI (oftewel Toshiba heeft een **##** geluidskaart)
MacBook: niet echt duidelijk waarneembaar verschil
(persoonlijke voorkeur gaat toch uit naar aanleveren 
van XLR aan mengtafel t.o.v. RCA)

grtz

----------


## laserguy

> (oftewel Toshiba heeft een **##** geluidskaart)



De meeste laptops hebben een **##** geluidskaart. Je hoort het misschien tijdens gewoon gebruik niet maar hang ze maar eens aan een deftige P.A.... Je hoort trouwens op de meeste feesten waar deftige installaties staan direct of het een ingebouwde of externe is (als de MP3's tenminste een beetje deftig zijn).

----------


## Big Bang

> De meeste laptops hebben een **##** geluidskaart.



Ik heb het idee dat deze uitspraak geld voor zo'n beetje alle laptops (uitzonderingen daargelaten, macbooks bijvoorbeeld), van 3 jaar of ouder? ik heb het idee dat het de laatste paar jaar een stuk beter is geworden...

----------


## 4AC

Dat je via USB de geluidskaart omzeild is precies wat ik zei.
 :Confused: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Big Bang

Uhhm wat snap je nou niet? Dit ding IS een geluidskaart, zei het met beperkte functies. Geen audio in, geen midi etc etc, maar alleen audio out. En dat ook nog gebalanceerd.

----------

